# what wood smells like aniseed?



## possumtrapper (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi guys I deconstructed a pallet today and found some timber that, when cut, smelt like aniseed. The wood looks kind of like palm tree wood. will post a pic soon.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 23, 2015)

Aniseed is what?!


----------



## possumtrapper (Jun 23, 2015)

Kind of like fennel?


----------



## babybart (Jun 23, 2015)

Black licorice is what anise smells like.


----------



## beachcomber (Jun 23, 2015)

Was it a hard wood or a soft wood?


----------



## possumtrapper (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 23, 2015)

Kind of looks like ailanthus - real wide growth rings. I don't recall it smelling like aniseed but it is a strong cheap wood that could be used for pallets.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 23, 2015)

What was the pallet used for? Could aniseed been shipped on it or something else like candy?


----------



## possumtrapper (Jun 23, 2015)

Had a stamp on it from a NZ door maker so picking it was salvaged scrap then made into a pallet? Then had something put on it, maybe a door, and sent to our version of home depot. Didn't smell until I cut it on the table saw.


----------



## BobL (Jun 23, 2015)

I don't know about aniseed but one of my favourites smells while milling comes from small Australian Marri logs which smell like Corona beer.


----------



## possumtrapper (Jun 23, 2015)

beachcomber said:


> Was it a hard wood or a soft wood?


not really sure, definitely not particularly hard but I don't know the exact guidelines of how to tell. I wouldn't put it on a floor if I had a choice, but it would make better flooring than pine for sure.


----------



## possumtrapper (Jun 23, 2015)

BobL said:


> I don't know about aniseed but one of my favourites smells while milling comes from small Australian Marri logs which smell like Corona beer.


Just did some digging and the door co is Aussie owned. Have emailed them but I'm picking it's some kind of Aust or Indo palm tree?Or maybe norfolk? It looks a bit like norfolk but I have never smelt it fresh.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 23, 2015)

I found this. Maybe you'd better not check into what was shipped on the pallet.

http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/tag/black-licorice-smell/


----------



## Timberframed (Jun 28, 2015)

Looks to me like a Palm w/ those radial grains. Anyone here ever taste/lick fresh cut Red Oak? Astringent like well I can't say here but feminine for sure and it ain't ***** Willow . So far we got licorice, Corona and well again I can't say. What more do we need boys?


----------



## Bwildered (Jul 2, 2015)

This tree smells like aniseed / sarsparella
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alphitonia_excelsa
Thansk


----------



## Cprimosh (Feb 25, 2020)

They have been clearing the land behind my place, I've been coming across various interesting roots to carve staffs and canes... Came across one root I was cutting and it smelled like anise, Little Rock area, AR. Just wondering what kind of tree it came from, haven't come across this before. Wish I could find some ginseng though


----------



## Woodanhor (Feb 25, 2020)

Maybe sassafras if its a tree


----------

